# LF2XT Switch Mod Thread (aka: help me find a machinist)



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Feb 4, 2016)

I am looking to make an upgrade to the LF2XT momentary switch and I found a great momentary button switch with nice feedback and a tactile click. It re-flows great right in place of the original one but the height is about 3-4mm shorter. I was able to hack together an extension piece with some spare parts, but it's not a solution. 

What I really need, to keep the LF2XT modular and lego compatible with the stock, Ku and muhaha tailcaps is a small button extension.

What I envision is a small piece of machined plastic (I believe delrin would be a sturdy solution) that can fit into the opening on the inside of the LF2XT tailcap button and then extend out about 0.5 to 1 mm.

I don't have the skills or the contacts to design or machine this but would be willing to pay for someone's help with the process. 

I can provide pictures of what I am working with, sketches of my vision and if you are willing to help take on the project a loaner LF2XT with the new switch to prototype and machine these. 

I realize things in low quantity come with a higher price tag but I only need a handful (maybe 10-20 if anyone actually wants to take me up on this mod for them once complete). If a T&M rate works better I am open to discussion.

Thank guys!


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

I could whip up a set of AutoCAD drawings, based on dimensions you'd give me. Hopefully you have a set of calipers, because the dimensions would have to be accurate to less than .0625"

~Daniel


----------



## jmoyat (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

I could print the parts out of ABS if I get the drawings from Daniel


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

That's 1/16" (yes, I'm a smartass).

I've PM'd him, offering some of my scheduled lathe time for this weekend. I'll have to measure that rod of Delrin I've got, hopefully it is the right diameter.

~D


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

A quick update: Shine On sent me the tailcap to sample with. It arrived today, so I can hopefully get some shavings flying over the next few days


----------



## DrafterDan (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

Finished the sample, hopefully it will work as expected. Without a doubt, this is the smallest thing I've ever created on a lathe.


----------



## Nitroz (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*



DrafterDan said:


> Finished the sample, hopefully it will work as expected. Without a doubt, this is the smallest thing I've ever created on a lathe.



No photos?


----------



## rabbiporkchop (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I am looking to make an upgrade to the LF2XT momentary switch and I found a great momentary button switch with nice feedback and a tactile click. It re-flows great right in place of the original one but the height is about 3-4mm shorter. I was able to hack together an extension piece with some spare parts, but it's not a solution.
> 
> What I really need, to keep the LF2XT modular and lego compatible with the stock, Ku and muhaha tailcaps is a small button extension.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrafterDan (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

Hi Nitroz, I did ask Shine if it was okay to post these, and then promptly forgot to update the post.

Turning down the delrin to max OD








Parting off. For scale, that parting tool is 1/8" (3.18mm) wide.







The finished product. Well, mostly finished. I left the sprue on there so it can be test fitted and then removed.


----------



## DrafterDan (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

Verson 2.0 is already created and shipped out. Difference is that it is 0.010" (0.25mm) longer.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

Thanks Dan. Can't wait to try v2.

Does anyone know how to convert an AutoCAD drawing to STL for 3D printing? I want to explore that option for making a few of these but you need to upload an STL in order to get a price quote.


----------



## DrafterDan (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

Shine, I looked into it with my copy of ACAD LT 2011. I've got limited export abilities, apparently. 




I believe because ACAD LT is the "lite" version without 3D ability, that I can't export to a 3D-compatible file format. 

It would be good to hear from a 3D printer user, to see if such a small piece can feasibly be printed to be strong and accurate.
~D


----------



## DrafterDan (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

I just tried an alternate method, using the 'save as' in lieu of the Export. Pretty much limited to .DWG's and .DXF's


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 4, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*



> The finished product. Well, mostly finished. I left the sprue on there so it can be test fitted and then removed.



Nice job, few people (other than machinists) understand the time needed to make a "simple" project. I have an allergic reaction whenever someone wants me to make a si**le part, sometimes I can't even type that word :devil:

Regarding small parts & work-holding, the very best method I've found for chucking is to not use a chuck but rather to run 5C collets. The Bison 5C Set-Tru shown below runs around $600 new + $250 for a fully machined adapter plate to match your lathe spindle nose (threaded, cam lock, etc.). Buy collets as needed or if you win the Lotto just purchase a full set of Hardinge collets  All my collets are Hardinge bought used for about $12 each, roughly the same price as imports from Tajikistan. A good collet chuck with an accurate collet has run out measured in tenths. It cannot hurt or grab your hand so it's super safe.

Would you rather have your hand close to this chuck:




Or this one:




The 5C collet allows working right up to the collet face:




Even if the tool touches the face of the collet it's no big deal ... I've "re machined" quite a few when working close. Imagine trying this with a 3-jaw, 4-jaw or 6-jaw chuck.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 4, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

Barry - that's why I appreciate the skills here have to offer in the machining field more than you can imagine. Takes a lot of time to just learn these skills and then a lifetime to master. It's great that all of us can offer help in our areas of knowledge and experience and share that with CPF to make this place and our visions and projects more interesting.

For example:



precisionworks said:


> Regarding small parts & work-holding, the very best method I've found for chucking is to not use a chuck but rather to run 5C collets. The Bison 5C Set-Tru shown below runs around $600 new + $250 for a fully machined adapter plate to match your lathe spindle nose (threaded, cam lock, etc.). Buy collets as needed or if you win the Lotto just purchase a full set of Hardinge collets  All my collets are Hardinge bought used for about $12 each, roughly the same price as imports from Tajikistan. A good collet chuck with an accurate collet has run out measured in tenths. It cannot hurt or grab your hand so it's super safe.



This is just Greek to me, but I wish I understood it more. 

I am actually open to suggestions as to how to get started in this area. I'd like to learn more about machining and get a decent small used lathe to practice and start some small projects on. But that's a story for another thread and I will post that up in the appropriate place.


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 4, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I'd like to learn more about machining and get a decent small used lathe to practice and start some small projects on.



A South Bend 9" or 10" is a great way to start and there are at least a zillion located in the USA. Ebay has hundreds if not thousands of SB parts (threading dial, micrometer stop, etc.). They are belt drive (instead of gear head) and run without vibration when the spindle bearings are set properly. I had mine for 25 years & sold it only because my jobs now require a bigger headstock bore, more torque & more swing. I miss that old girl, she was as pretty as a prom queen. It took over a month of staring at the butt ugly China Express before I got used to the look and feel of the machine. 

You'll spend some time working on a used SB & you'll spend some time working on a new import. The new import requires only your credit card number while a used SB may take weeks or months of searching. Just depends.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*

Since this project is actually on track with nice progress I renamed the thread so it's a little more descriptive. 

I received v2 of the plastic insert and it fits very well into the tailcap button on all three tailcap types: stock, Steve Ku Ti and muhaha. The action is also very nice in all three formats. Taking some pictures to post up in a bit. 

I think we are ready to move to the next step and seeing what can be done to produce a run of these so I can mod my lights and get a few out to some testers who have already volunteered to work these hard and make sure the solution is solid.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 5, 2016)

v2 insert installed into tailcap button





new momentary switch soldered onto original switch PCB/spring assembly


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Please help me find a delrin/plastic machinist*



DrafterDan said:


> Verson 2.0 is already created and shipped out. Difference is that it is 0.010" (0.25mm) longer.



Thanks for the photos!

Nice work! I bet that button has a nice click to it.


----------



## KuanR (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey Sean, have you tried this switch in a Hanko light? How much of an improvement is this mod over Jeff's reengineered switch?

I'm always in awe at the innovative things you have done for all these beloved discontinued lights


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 6, 2016)

Ryan - that's not an option. Jeff has re-designed the switch from the ground up.


----------



## DrafterDan (Mar 26, 2016)

a small batch of these were shipped to Shine today, to test fit in various versions of the liteflux. Here's hoping they work as expected! I sharpened the cut off tool this time, so the flat bottom is much cleaner now.


----------



## lockdoc (Mar 27, 2016)

Definitely interested in this mod. I always thought the lack of feedback from the switch was the weak link of the LF2XT.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, once these come in we'll get some testers out to a few people. If everything goes well I hope to be able to offer this mod in a couple of months.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 17, 2016)

Been a while since I've posted. I've been working with the inserts and modding a few of my own various LF2XTs. The switch has been awesome and feels really great.

Here is a pic of the insert in a switch and the modded tactile e-switch. No spring is necessary for this setup.


----------



## DrafterDan (Apr 18, 2016)

When I was working with that first prototype you sent over, I didn't know you had already replaced the switch assembly. I remember thinking that had a really nice action. This will turn out to be a great upgrade


----------



## lockdoc (Jan 16, 2017)

Just checking in, is this project still moving along?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jan 21, 2017)

I actually haven't been too active on CPF the past few months. Life sometimes intervenes with other priorities.

I have LF2FTs that I did the switch mod to that have been working perfectly. I also did the mod for a couple of other people to test things out and the satisfaction level has been high. That being said, I will re-visit this if/when I have the time but for now it's on hold.


----------



## lockdoc (Jan 21, 2017)

Cool, I'm a patient guy.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm amazed at the enduring popularity of the LF2XT. The electronics are, what, 10 years old now? It was discontinued around the time I got into this hobby in the first place.


----------

